# Warning: Sugar's wharped sense of humor :)



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Soooo I was browsing over on Amazon and came across a thread saying that Amazon sells coffins 

I had no idea they sold them.

So I went and looked and lol you should see the "Customers who bought related items also bought" items lol 

The couple of reviews were interesting as well.

Ok so it gave me a chuckle so I thought I'd share 

http://www.amazon.com/MHP-Socrates-Traditional-Doukhobor-Casket/dp/B001CHL5TK/ref=sr_1_21?tag=slickdeals&ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1245713151&sr=1-21


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's good to know. . .caskets can be quite expensive.  

I think I'll just need an urn though. . . . .


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

And it is on sale.. 

I could hear it now.. Please hold my uncle until his coffin is delivered from Amazon.. 

I wonder if it qualifies for the free shipping

This too funny


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

You can also pick out caskets at _Costco.com_ if you are in the market to buy one.

Sailor


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I know some people buy them and use them for coffee tables till they need them...I plan to become one of the preserved corpses that med students study, so I really don't need one!

PS. The cast iron skillet in the "items customers also bought" is a little scary...is it a weapon to use in filling the casket, or for parts that don't make it to the casket?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Sugar said:


> So I went and looked and lol you should see the "Customers who bought related items also bought" items lol


I was so expecting some vampire lingerie or something, but no just shovels and rakes, lol.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I wonder if they have a model with a Kindle Pocket.  Can't got anywhere without my Kindle.  
jp


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I hope that those customers who ordered shovels got them before the casket arrived!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

So I was reading this thread, perhaps a little too fast, and I thought I read "used casket"!  Had to do a double take!    Would those be discounted  LOL


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> PS. The cast iron skillet in the "items customers also bought" is a little scary...is it a weapon to use in filling the casket, or for parts that don't make it to the casket?


The former, probably.... note that one of the items is a Spotlifter Carpet Cleaner, for the results...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Forster said:


> vampire lingerie


What, exactly, is......? 

Don't self-respecting vampires wear long cloaks anymore?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Customers who viewed this item also viewed...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

My favorite part?  The Instant Rebate.    I like that they have shovels and spades as related products customers also bought.  Could be handy to get all the accessories at the same time I guess.

Okay, nevermind... I think the flashlight listed under the related products is my new favorite part.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

The first customer review is great "It is certainly a great value considering average cost of a shiny metal caskit is 4-6k when purchased at the funeral home. It is a bit snug in the chest area ,but I do weigh 270 lbs at this time. I hope to be down to 200 before I will be needing to use it full time. Definitely would buy again If I could."


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I wonder if they have a model with a Kindle Pocket. Can't got anywhere without my Kindle.
> jp


LOL You got that right! I just hope that they leave my Kindle in my cold, dead hands!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> The first customer review is great "It is certainly a great value considering average cost of a shiny metal caskit is 4-6k when purchased at the funeral home. It is a bit snug in the chest area ,but I do weigh 270 lbs at this time. I hope to be down to 200 before I will be needing to use it full time. Definitely would buy again If I could."


Was that a serious review? I guess you have to buy a casket somewhere,might as well pick the one you like if thats what you want.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I doubt any of them are serious, but what do you expect when you find caskets on sale at Amazon?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> I doubt any of them are serious, but what do you expect when you find caskets on sale at Amazon?


LOL True.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

People do buy caskets at places other than the funeral homes.  Or build them.  They cost a lot at the funeral homes because, frankly, they can charge a lot and purchasers are not usually thinking straight.  The best thing is to plan your funeral now, pick out what you want, and pay for it now.  Reputable places will let you do this and it also makes it much easier for the folks who have to deal with things after. . . .

Also, here's an interesting and odd thing:  Caskets are shipped in plywood boxes to the funeral homes, and they are not allowed to reuse the plywood box.  They can't even send it back to the shipping company for re-use -- they're not allowed to be re-used in the industry at all.  How weird is that?  Our neighbors work at one of the local places and my husband gets free plywood that he can use for repair stuff at the church because the funeral home otherwise has to dispose of it.  It's not like there was ever a body in the casket and, anyway, it's the box the thing came in.  Silly, I think. . .but free stuff for the Church is good.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So you want to time things to take advantage of the sale.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

"Caskets are shipped in plywood boxes to the funeral homes, and they are not allowed to reuse the plywood box." Now that is something I did not know. Kind of funny when you think about it, and a waste.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I was confused too. . . .at first I thought our neighbor was talking about boxes that had been used to ship, well, _filled_ caskets. . .for people who were being buried somewhere away from where they died. That makes a little sense, except the casket would still be sealed so who cares about the box. But, no, these are boxes that are essentially the crates the new caskets come in.


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Sugar.......... how funny..... got a laugh out of the 3 reviews. Oh man.....    

      Brian


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Soooo I was browsing over on Amazon and came across a thread saying that Amazon sells coffins
> 
> I had no idea they sold them.
> 
> ...


i love the shovel


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Say you purchase a casket before you need it.  What do you do with it, store it in the garage?  I guess you could always pull it out at Halloween and use it for a prop......  Imagine the grandkids finding it and playing in it?


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I guess you can choose the one you want, put it on your wish list, and when you die, your relatives can have it shipped overnight. Then you won't have to worry about storage.  

I love how I can go to Amazon and get some books, toys for the kids, and a casket!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

KimmyA said:


> I guess you can choose the one you want, put it on your wish list, and when you die, your relatives can have it shipped overnight.


... and a few days beforehand, they'll have come out with some kind of improvement, and it will be backordered for two weeks.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Well you do want grandma to have the best, right?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> ... and a few days beforehand, they'll have come out with some kind of improvement, and it will be backordered for two weeks.


lol too funny


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

This is too funny.  My daughter thinks I'm really warped because I got a good laugh out of this thread.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> What, exactly, is......?
> 
> Don't self-respecting vampires wear long cloaks anymore?


Have you checked out HBO's True Blood recently?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Forster said:


> Have you checked out HBO's True Blood recently?


Sorry... I don't have cable.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> PS. The cast iron skillet in the "items customers also bought" is a little scary...is it a weapon to use in filling the casket, or for parts that don't make it to the casket?


Many years ago, there was a short story in Reader's Digest about a farm woman who killed her husband by hitting him over the head with a frozen leg of lamb as he dozed in the armchair. Then she put the leg of lamb in the oven to roast and later served it to the officers who came to investigate the murder.

Sugar,
I laughed so hard my husband came to see if I was laughing or crying & why. I had him read this thread & check out the Amazon listing. He laughed also, but then said the people on here are crazy. I told him these are my new friends -he just shook his head & walked away.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

OK, I still had the Amazon link open & looked further at items in the "also bought" section.

If you go past the cast iron skillet, the next screen has:

Fiskars Axe and Knife Sharpener #7861


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This thread is killing me with laughter!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

lynninva said:


> Many years ago, there was a short story in Reader's Digest about a farm woman who killed her husband by hitting him over the head with a frozen leg of lamb as he dozed in the armchair. Then she put the leg of lamb in the oven to roast and later served it to the officers who came to investigate the murder.


That was also an old episode of _The Twilight Zone_. I wonder how many people got ideas from it...

I'm still trying to figure out why people who bought that also bought a cast iron skillet...


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Well... At least folk aren't buying coffins and sex toys together... yet.  (Amazon does sell dildos, just so you know, it could happen someday.)


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

The Hubby and I just had a long laugh over this-  Thanks for making our morning, Sugar.  The things you learn on the KBs!!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Geemont said:


> (Amazon does sell dildos, just so you know, it could happen someday.)


gives new meaning to something showing up in the little smiley box.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> gives new meaning to something showing up in the little smiley box.


Who needs a plain brown wrapper when you can hide something in plain sight, among the millions of Amazon boxes that are shipped...


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> gives new meaning to something showing up in the little smiley box.


lol


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Say you purchase a casket before you need it. What do you do with it, store it in the garage?


This is exactly what I was wondering..where do you store it until it needs used? If someone else "needs" it first do you let it go and get yourself a new one?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is one of the best "not quite Kindle" threads yet.


----------



## LilliPilli (Mar 25, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> This is exactly what I was wondering..where do you store it until it needs used? If someone else "needs" it first do you let it go and get yourself a new one?


You could use the casket as storage for all the "dead" tree books you no longer need.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

One of the people I work with builds furniture on the side. Another co-worker asked him to build a coffin for him. It needed to be somewhat larger than standard as that person is a bit big. He told the woodworker to put in removable shelves so he could use it as a bookcase until needed for its main purpose.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> One of the people I work with builds furniture on the side. Another co-worker asked him to build a coffin for him. It needed to be somewhat larger than standard as that person is a bit big. He told the woodworker to put in removable shelves so he could use it as a bookcase until needed for its main purpose.


Uh... you ARE kidding, right??


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

intinst said:


> One of the people I work with builds furniture on the side. Another co-worker asked him to build a coffin for him. It needed to be somewhat larger than standard as that person is a bit big. He told the woodworker to put in removable shelves so he could use it as a bookcase until needed for its main purpose.


LOL please tell me that story is a joke!!

AHH well at least you can say your friend is resourceful.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

No, no joke. He was a little wierded out by the request, but made the customer happy. Others who have been to his house have commented on the unusual bookcase.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

intinst said:


> No, no joke. He was a little wierded out by the request, but made the customer happy. Others who have been to his house have commented on the unusual bookcase.


I'm laughing out loud. Love this story. The guy is very practical and putting it to good use while he's still alive.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> No, no joke. He was a little wierded out by the request, but made the customer happy. Others who have been to his house have commented on the unusual bookcase.


Hmm... I've seen a rowboat set on end in someone's living room with shelves installed across it... I suppose at first glance a casket might look much like that! Still, I think I prefer my IKEA shelves. Easier to add on when I run out of space.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

intinst said:


> No, no joke. He was a little wierded out by the request, but made the customer happy. Others who have been to his house have commented on the unusual bookcase.


Yes a VERY unusual bookcase indeed!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

intinst said:


> One of the people I work with builds furniture on the side. Another co-worker asked him to build a coffin for him. It needed to be somewhat larger than standard as that person is a bit big. He told the woodworker to put in removable shelves so he could use it as a bookcase until needed for its main purpose.


Wow..ok that is more than a bit weird lol


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And to think, Sugar -

You started this strange thread.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> And to think, Sugar -
> 
> You started this strange thread.
> 
> Just sayin.....


*guilty as charged*

lol


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just in case you thought this thread was dead, here's something I just saw on the NY Times website. It includes a photo of a coffin bookcase -- look like a regular bookcase to me (pine). Someone on this thread said they knew someone who had one of these. The article is about home funerals:

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/21/us/21funeral.html?_r=1&em

Marti


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You want nutcases?  Here's a nutcase.  Well, maybe more just an example of 'did you think this through?'.

So, there's a story on the local news about some doctor that's done something bad.  I don't even know what 'cause I was only half listening.  They're interviewing his wife who has asked to be interviewed out of focus.  Don't know why.  In the course of the interview, they show his mug shot and the reporter mentions that she has told him she doesn't want him remembered by the mugshot so she gave the network one of their wedding photos to show.  Yep.  She's in the photo.  So she is willing to be seen in her wedding photo, but the live interview needs to be out of focus. . . .I guess she doesn't think she's aged well in the last 9 years. . . . . .


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> The article is about home funerals:
> Marti


Marti,
I read the article. It actually makes sense. Still, using the coffin for a bookcase till you needed it weirds me out a little.

Has anyone read As I Lay Dying? It begins with a son making a coffin for his mother right outside her bedroom window, where she can hear him sawing and hammering. I love that book!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Marti,
> I read the article. It actually makes sense. Still, using the coffin for a bookcase till you needed it weirds me out a little.
> 
> Has anyone read As I Lay Dying? It begins with a son making a coffin for his mother right outside her bedroom window, where she can hear him sawing and hammering. I love that book!


Yes, I read it just a couple of years ago. It was my first time reading a Faulkner novel. I thought of that when I read the article too.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Just in case you thought this thread was dead, here's something I just saw on the NY Times website. It includes a photo of a coffin bookcase -- look like a regular bookcase to me (pine). Someone on this thread said they knew someone who had one of these. The article is about home funerals:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/21/us/21funeral.html?_r=1&em
> 
> Marti


yea, but... what do we do with the books when the bookcase needs to be 're-purposed' ?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

kim said:


> yea, but... what do we do with the books when the bookcase needs to be 're-purposed' ?


I guess that becomes the heirs' problem.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I guess that becomes the heirs' problem.


It just becomes time to order a new "bookcase"! Ahem.... ok, so I'm sick....

MLewis78,
Did you like the book? I thought it was the epitome of a "black comedy"....
My brother hated it. go figure....


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You want nutcases? Here's a nutcase. Well, maybe more just an example of 'did you think this through?'.
> 
> So, there's a story on the local news about some doctor that's done something bad. I don't even know what 'cause I was only half listening. They're interviewing his wife who has asked to be interviewed out of focus. Don't know why. In the course of the interview, they show his mug shot and the reporter mentions that she has told him she doesn't want him remembered by the mugshot so she gave the network one of their wedding photos to show. Yep. She's in the photo. So she is willing to be seen in her wedding photo, but the live interview needs to be out of focus. . . .I guess she doesn't think she's aged well in the last 9 years. . . . . .


Hmmm yep sounds like she definitely didn't think that one through.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

The whole coffin/casket thing makes me glad that I don't need a bookcase.

As to the casket well I guess I am ok with the used for nothing else kind.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> MLewis78,
> Did you like the book? I thought it was the epitome of a "black comedy"....
> My brother hated it. go figure....


I did like the book "As I Lay Dying." It was different than anything I'd ever read. I read it the summer that Oprah had three Faulkner books as her pick. I followed some of the Oprah forum comments and many people just didn't get it or like it. The first two books were so different and not easy to understand, but the third book was more of a regular narrative. I'd have to look them up to remember what they were, but the third one had "August" in the title.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sugar said:


> The whole coffin/casket thing makes me glad that I don't need a bookcase.


LOL it makes me appreciate the kindle even more.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> LOL it makes me appreciate the kindle even more.


Yep lol


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

It serves its worth time and time again


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> It serves its worth time and time again


Oh yeah.Many,many times over.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Only once was good enough for me though. Plus coffins seem to claustrophobic


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

OK, I had to find & resurrect this thread. They noted on our evening news show that Walmart is now selling caskets on-line. So I went & checked their site. They are currently showing 14 models, ranging in price from $999. to $3199.

http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?search_query=casket&search_constraint=0&tc=0&ic=48_0&ref=+125874.425084&tab_value=27_All

The casket in the link that started this thread is 'currently unavailable' at Amazon. It looks like they don't have any in stock. So is Walmart trying to pick up that business?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

lynninva said:


> OK, I had to find & resurrect this thread.


Just in time for Halloween?


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Just in time for Halloween?


The timing was coincidental. But when I searched for coffins at Amazon, it did come back with a lot of Halloween decorations. I wonder if the news people found the caskets at Walmart the same way?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Gone are the shovels, ax sharpeners, etc. Currently, after the other caskets, the items in the "Customers Who Viewed This Item Also Viewed" list include Aroma ARC-1000 Professional Rice Cooker / Food Steamer, Shun 3-1 / 2-Inch Steel Vegetable Knife, The Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook,SanDisk 8 GB SDHC Class 2 Flash Memory Card, and Duck EZ Start Packaging Tape with Reusable Dispenser. I see a KindleBoards influence.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I happened upon this thread so Happy Hallowe'en to me!  Actually, if you click on the casket furniture link there are some pretty pet urns.

We want to be scattered - each coast or from Ireland also - for my trip around the world.  My hubby would like to be shot into space, but with the cost so high I told him I would get one of those sport's t-shirt launchers and just shoot him off into the sky...from a high place.

Happy shopping, everyone!


----------

